
Facebook, Instagram and WhatsApp are struggling to stay online today - pratap103
https://www.engadget.com/2019/07/03/facebook-instagram-whatsapp-outages/
======
bduerst
Duplicate?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20345060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20345060)

~~~
dang
Looks like it. Comments moved thither. Thanks!

------
jefurii
I was hoping this would be an article about how Facebook is struggling to
survive as a business.

~~~
faissaloo
One could read it that way

